# EMD F7 GM color scheme



## martin t (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi!

The purchase of today! 

I´m going to weather this one and I´m trying to find prototypic Pictures with this scheme, but haven´t been successful yet.
If someone has an idea of where to find this, please let me know.
I´m also looking for detail kits for this loco (hand rails, hoses, windshield wipers etc), but I guess Smokey Valley got some. I´ll check with them first.


----------



## steam chaser (Feb 21, 2011)

Cool nice looking locos,very sharp paint scheme.:thumbsup:


----------

